# What do I do about this deck?



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a 2001 John Deere Sabre. I found this crack on the deck. I have no idea how to fix this because I have no idea how to weld. A neighbor has a cousin....a cousin....everyone always has a cousin.
I uploaded a picture. It is the part of the deck that attaches to the raising levers. I lowered the deck wheels to take some of the pressure off that side. It's definitely hurting the moving level. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

take the deck off and take it to a good welder. It is better to pay a little more now than get a bad job that breaks again, mower decks are thin and people that don't know what they are doing burn holes in them and make a mess.... don't forget to prime and paint both sides when done
This is a weld I had done on a rust hole in a deck


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

That's a common occurrence with the lighter gauge decks.

To repair it right would be to repair it like it should have been originally built.

Carefully locate and record the hanger location. Cut an 1/8" off of the hanger bottom and weld a 1/8" thick x ---- wide strap to the deck after the crack is repaired and then weld the hanger to the strap.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree with stickerpicker. It appears the original weld is intact but the deck underneath has given way. Definetly need to beef it up.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I was first worried about expense. I just don't have the money right now. I called up a friend I hadn't talked to in awhile. He worked as a welder for about 18 years and switched careers. He had a friend who had a garage and the whole welding setup. About 30 yrs welding experience between them....probably longer. They looked it over, used pressure from clamps to line it back up and welded it back in place. I asked about beefing it up, but they didn't think it needed it. When I got it home, I looked over the guide wheels, they really weren't touching the ground to help support the weight, so I adjusted those. Sharpened the blades and then put the deck back on. Are they ever going to make that easier?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Guide wheels are not supposed to ride the ground constantly. They will be destroyed very shortly if they contact all the time. They are designed to help the deck with uneven ground conditions.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

The guide wheels don't really touch the ground, right now I use them to balance. I better go out and check it again.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Like has been said, most decks aren't intended to be supported by the gage wheels, a few are but not many. As was suggested initially, I would have added a doubler to the failed area to spread the load over a larger area. And while at it, I'd reinforce the other side before it fails.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I guess it's too late now. It's hooked up and running. Grass looks much better than it did before. I am going to raise the gage wheels a little. My deck likes to bottom out on some of my really uneven terrain, specifically near the old ground up stump areas. I guess it's just going to have to be something I check every year, like the oil, blades...etc


----------

